# Skills Application Status - Website



## sujithtomy (May 7, 2011)

Hello,

I' m new to this forum. 

Yesterday I found an issue with Skills Application Status - Website while submitting login details it returns to same page. No Result page!! , even with wrong login it doesn't shows any messages.

anybody faces this issue ?

Kind Regards,
Sujith TOMY


----------

